# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch miền Tây - Du lich mien Tay

## thietht

*Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch miền tây - du lich mien tay:*

Miền Tây được biết đến như một vùng quê sông nước hữu tình, người dân chân chất, hiền hòa, mến khách. Miền Tây quyến rũ du khách bởi các miệt vườn, sông nước, kênh rạch. Ngoài ra, nơi đây còn được xem là quê hương của những loại cây lành trái ngọt, miệt vườn xanh tươi, trù phú quanh năm.


Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến miền Tây để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Đi lại:*

Xe khách chất lượng cao từ TPHCM đến các tỉnh miền Tây 

Đi đến miền Tây bằng cách nào?

*Địa điểm thăm quan khi đi du lịch miền tây:*

Một ngày trải nghiệm cùng sông nước miền Tây

Về miền Tây lội mương bắt cá

Xuôi về miền tây du lịch miệt vườn

Khám phá bốn ngôi chùa nổi tiếng nhất miền Tây 

Ngắm kiến trúc cổ độc đáo ở miền Tây

Café thuyền

*Cần Thơ:*

Du lịch vườn Cần Thơ

Công viên nước Cần Thơ

 Khu du lịch sinh thái Phù Sa

Khu du lịch miệt vườn Mỹ Khánh

Chợ nổi Cái Răng

Chợ nổi Phong Điền

Bến Ninh Kiều

Vườn cò Bằng Lăng

Cù lao Tân Lộc

Chùa Ông

Đình Bình Thủy

*An Giang:*

Thú vị chuyến đi xe ngựa vùng Bảy Núi

Du lịch An Giang mùa nước nổi 

Dấu xưa trên đất Cù Lao Giêng

Khám phá rừng tràm Trà Sư

Chìm vào thiên nhiên ở rừng tràm Trà Sư

Thưởng ngoạn cảnh đẹp Núi Sập

Chợ nổi Long Xuyên

Cù lao Ông Hổ (Long Xuyên)

Hồ Nguyễn Du (Long Xuyên)

Nhà bảo tàng tỉnh An Giang (Long Xuyên)

Chùa Ông Bắc (Long Xuyên)

Làng nổi Châu Đốc (Long Xuyên)

Khu tưởng niệm Chủ tịch Tôn Đức Thắng(Long Xuyên)

Núi Ba Thê

Thánh đường Mubarak

Di tích cột dây thép

Khu du lịch núi Sập 

Khu di chỉ Óc Eo

Về An Giang leo núi viếng chùa

Lê Công phủ - ngôi nhà 100 tuổi 

*Đồng Tháp:*

Lai Vung - vương quốc quýt hồng

Vườn quốc gia Tràm Chim

Khu du lịch sinh thái Gáo Giồng

Khu di tích mộ cụ Phó bảng Nguyễn Sinh Sắc - thân sinh của Bác Hồ

Tham quan làng hoa Sa Đéc

Những điểm đến đẹp không nên bỏ lỡ khi du lịch Đồng Tháp

*Sóc Trăng*

Chùa Dơi

Cù Lao Dung

Khu du lịch Bình An

*Bến Tre:*

Nhà cổ Huỳnh phủ (Hương Liêm, Đại Điền, Bến Tre)

Vườn cây ăn trái Cái Mơn

Sân chim Vàm Hồ

*Hậu Giang*

Về Hậu Giang thăm 'rún cá' Lung Ngọc Hoàng

*Tiền Giang:*

Thăm lò cốm ở Cái Bè 

Chợ nổi Cái Bè 

Trại rắn đồng tâm

Miệt vườn Cái Bè

*Bạc Liêu:*

Sân Chim Bạc Liêu

Nhà hàng Công Tử Bạc Liêu

Thăm chùa Xiêm Cán 

*Kiên Giang:*

Quần đảo Bà Lụa

*Trà Vinh:*

Thăm chùa Vàm Ray

Du ngoạn xứ chùa Khmer

 Độc đáo chùa Kompông Chrây, Trà Vinh

Thăm 3 ngôi chùa nổi tiếng ở Trà Vinh

Khám phá Trà Vinh qua những ngôi chùa Khmer 

Trà Vinh êm đềm

*Cà Mau:*

Về Cà Mau Tham Quan Hòn Đá Bạc 

*Long An:*

Châu Thành - Long An


*Vĩnh Long:*

Khu du lịch sinh thái Mekong Đồng Phú

Cù lao An Bình (Vĩnh Long)

----------


## thietht

Ẩm thực Thòi lòi

Bánh xèo trứng đà điểu

Gỏi lươn trộn bắp chuối 

Những món lẩu ngon nên ăn khi đến miền Tây

Khám phá hương vị thốt nốt miền Tây 

Về miền Tây ăn cá lóc chổng ngược

Thanh Trà - món ngon miền Tây

Về miền Tây thưởng thức chuối tá quạ luộc

Dơi - món khoái khẩu của dân nhậu miền Tây

*Đồng Tháp*

Lẩu gà nòi hầm sả 

*Long An:*

Thưởng thức hương vị đặc sản đất Long An

Béo mềm nem nướng Long An

*Sóc Trăng:* 

Bánh Pía ngọt thơm

Cá bống sao

*Trà Vinh:* 

Ngon lạ dừa sáp Trà Vinh 

*Kiên Giang:*

Món ngon cá mao ếch 

Cá xương xanh đặc sản đảo Hòn Nồm

Ngọt thơm hủ tíu chính hiệu Mỹ Tho - Kiên Giang

*Cần Thơ:*

Về Cần Thơ nhớ ăn món bánh đúc lá dứa

Chuối nếp nương

Cơm mẻ thịt trâu


*An Giang:*

Về An Giang ăn món cá leo nướng muối ớt

Bọ rầy thơm ngon vùng Bảy Núi

*Lễ hội:*

Lễ hội Ok Om Bok - Lễ hội của người Khmer Nam bộ (14/10 - 15/10)

----------


## thietht

Kinh nghiệm phượt miền Tây

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Vĩnh Long 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Trà Vinh 

Tư vấn những địa điểm du Lịch Bến Tre 

Tư Vấn những địa điểm Du Lịch Rạch Giá (Kiên Giang) 

Tư vấn du lịch Tiền Giang

Kinh nghiệm du lịch An Giang

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Cần Thơ

Cẩm nang du lịch bụi An Giang

Chèo xuồng khám phá Bến Tre 

Cẩm nang du lịch bụi Bạc Liêu

Cẩm nang du lịch bụi Cần Thơ

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Đồng Tháp

Cẩm nang du lịch bụi Long An

----------


## thietht

*Tại Tiền Giang:* 

Nhà hàng Tô Châu

*Tại Cần Thơ:* 

1. *Nhà hàng Sao Hôm*
Ðịa chỉ Khu E, Nhà Lồng cổ, Bến Ninh Kiều, TP. Cần Thơ. 
Ðiện thoại (071) 815616

2. *Nhà hàng Phi Long*
Địa chỉ: 15 Cách Mạng Tháng 8
Điện thoại: (071)761143

3. *Bình Thủy Quán*
Địa chỉ93 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Q. Bình Thủy, TP. Cần Thơ.
Tel: (071) 889889/ 889089

4. *Nhà hàng Hoa Cau*
Địa chỉ: 04 Hai Bà Trưng, Q.Ninh Kiều, TP Cần Thơ
Điện thoại: 0710. 38 22 21/ 38.21. 039

*Tại Đồng Tháp:*

1. *Nhà hàng Hạ Lan*
Địa chỉ: Phạm Hữu Lầu, phường 6, TX.Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp
Điện thoại: (067) 3.855.999

2. *Nhà hàng Xẻo Quýt*
Địa chỉ: Ấp 3, xã Mỹ Hiệp, huyện Cao Lãnh, Đồng Tháp
Điện thoại: (076) 3.910.297

*Tại Kiên Giang:* 

Nhà hàng Hoàng Thắng

*Tại Bến Tre:* 

Nhà hàng ĐÔNG CHÂU (Thành phố Bến Tre)

Nhà hàng Bến Tre Floating (Thành phố Bến Tre)

----------


## thietht

*Tại Tiền Giang:*

Khách sạn Chương Dương

*Tại Vĩnh Long:*

1. *Khách sạn Hải Đăng*
Địa chỉ: 20/1 K3 THỐNG CHẾ ĐIỀU BÁT, TT.TRÀ ÔN, Trà Ôn, Vĩnh Long
ĐT cố định: (070) 3770138

2. *Khách sạn Nam Phương*
Địa chỉ: 11 LÊ LỢI, P.1, Vĩnh Long, Vĩnh Long
ĐT cố định: (070) 3822226

3. *Khách sạn Trường Giang*
Địa chỉ: 14/4 Tân Hưng, Tân Hạnh, Long Hồ, Vĩnh Long
ĐT cố định: (070) 3878 399

*Tại Cần Thơ:*

1. *Khách sạn Kim Thơ*
Điện thoại : 0710222228
Địa chỉ : 1A Ngô Gia Tự, P. Tân An - Q. Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ
Loại: Khách sạn 3 sao
Vị trí: Tọa lạc ngay trung tâm thành phố Cần Thơ, cạnh Bến Ninh Kiều thơ mộng.

2. *Khách sạn Cửu Long*
Địa chỉ: 52 Quang Trung, Tp Cần Thơ
Điện thoại: 820300 Fax: 826157

3. *Khách sạn Tây Đô*
Địa chỉ: 61 Châu Văn Liêm, Tp. Cần Thơ
Điện thoại: 827009 Fax: 827008

4. Khách Sạn Huỳnh Lạc

5. Khách sạn Nam Bộ Boutique

6.Khách Sạn Phương Đông Cần Thơ

7.Khách Sạn Miền Tây (2 sao) - 91 Mậu Thân, Phường Xuân Khánh, Quận Ninh Kiều, Cần Thơ, Việt Nam

*Địa chỉ khách sạn ở An Giang*

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH MIỀN TÂY - TOUR DU LICH MIEN TAY*
 TOUR DU LỊCH MIỀN TÂY TPHCM - MỸ THO – BẾN TRE – CẦN THƠ (2 ngày - 1 đêm) - Giá KM 460.000 VNĐ/Khách (từ 01/03/2014-28/4/2014)

 Sài Gòn - Vĩnh Long - Kiên Giang - Cà Mau - Sóc Trăng - Cần Thơ (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá KM 3.862.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour du lịch Sài Gòn - Miền Tây (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá từ 460.000 VNĐ/Khách

Du Lịch Mỹ Tho – Bến Tre – Cần Thơ – Chợ Nổi – Phú Quốc (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 3.536.000 VNĐ/Khách

TP.HCM - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ - TP.HCM (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá từ 679.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn – Tây Ninh - Củ Chi - Miền Tây (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 3.131.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Cần Thơ - Châu Đốc - Sài Gòn (3 Ngày 2 Đêm) - Giá 1.250.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH

Hồ Chí Minh - Mỹ Tho - Bến Tre - Hồ Chí Minh (1 ngày) - Giá 586.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Cà Mau - Bạc Liêu -  Sóc Trăng-  Cần Thơ (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 3.548.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Cần Thơ - Bạc Liêu  - Sài Gòn ( 4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 2.107.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

- Miền Tây mênh mông sông nước

- Những con đường đẹp ở Cần Thơ

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Miền Tây

----------

